# So what really happened to Cavendish?



## Steve Austin (8 Jul 2007)

Was it you?

Its a bit sketchy from the pix, but he seems to have fallen and then started shouted at someone. 

any more?


----------



## yenrod (8 Jul 2007)

All I seen were 2 blokes from the crowd trying to fix the bike !


----------



## chris42 (8 Jul 2007)

he says hit by spectator?


----------



## Smokin Joe (8 Jul 2007)

I think he felt abandoned by his team. They probably thought pacing him back was a lost cause so close to the finish, but it worked for McEwan.


----------



## Noodley (8 Jul 2007)

I thought he hit a spectator then had a puncture. He's no Robbie McEwen and his team decided to try to get Eisel into the mix. Eisel said before the race the team were concentrating on getting Cavendish up there, so I don't think he can have too many grumbles (othet than with the spectator)


----------



## Keith Oates (8 Jul 2007)

No doubt he was hoping to do well and could see that his chance was lost. The anger was probably coupled with frustration and disappointment!!!!!!!


----------



## andy_wrx (10 Jul 2007)

Unfortunately, when he's looking stressed and angry, he reminds me a lot of Wayne Rooney.

And that's not a good thing


----------



## Chuffy (14 Jul 2007)

andy_wrx said:


> Unfortunately, when he's looking stressed and angry, he reminds me a lot of Wayne Rooney.
> 
> And that's not a good thing :?:


And about as articulate. Maybe if they promised him a good granny bashing after the race he might win a stage... :?:


----------



## Keith Oates (14 Jul 2007)

It seems he hit the back wheel of Boonen and lost the spokes from his own front wheel!!!!!!!


----------



## giant man (14 Jul 2007)

I think he's young and he needs to grow up some. His confident but arrogant attitude won't get him anywhere in the peloton.


----------



## turbo tim (14 Jul 2007)

This is whatDavid Millar had to say in his race diary:



> Mark Cavendish was his hilarious wet-behind-the-ears best when he came up to me half way through the stage and asked, 'Dave mate, did we really just go up that climb at 500watts? I think there might be something wrong with me cranks. It just doesn't seem right mate.' He was promptly informed that it was right and that he better tape over his screen if he didn't want to have a nervous breakdown. Amazingly, after what felt like only a couple of minutes had past, he came scooting by me shouting in passing, 'Did it mate!' I caught up to him and looked down and saw that black electrical tape was now covering his whole screen. He's a legend. I bet they were crying with laughter in his team car when he came back and asked for that. It is a rule I tend to stick by when it comes to wattage and heart rate, out of sight out of mind, racing in the Tour de France is not the time to be a watt whore. Cav has unfortunately caught a glimpse of the horrors which take place, hopefully that black tape will remain firmly in place for the rest of the race.



From: http://www.bicycling.com/tourdefrance/article/0,6802,s1-7-123-16245-1,00.html


----------



## chris42 (14 Jul 2007)

fantastic!


----------



## Keith Oates (15 Jul 2007)

Unbelievable, but it gives an interesting insight in what happens during the races and the talking between the riders!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tetedelacourse (16 Jul 2007)

Keith Oates said:


> Unbelievable, but it gives an interesting insight in what happens during the races and the talking between the riders!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Great insight, I agree!

I thought Cavendish's post-stage interview the other day was a bit off, slating his team given that this is his first shot. But you can't argue with his results so far this season mind you.


----------



## SamNichols (16 Jul 2007)

Mark Cavendish blog in the guardian is pretty enlightening about his tour experience: http://blogs.guardian.co.uk/sport/2007/07/16/my_race_is_over_i_was_trying_t.html, there's also a pretty good article about Millar on there too.


----------



## screenman (21 Nov 2016)

giant man said:


> I think he's young and he needs to grow up some. His confident but arrogant attitude won't get him anywhere in the peloton.



Seems to get him a win or two.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Nov 2016)

screenman said:


> Seems to get him a win or two.


Holy 9-year-thread-resurrection batman!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Nov 2016)

User13710 said:


> I think screenman has fallen into a time warp. This isn't the only zombie.


I know, just spotted another one in Café. I reckon it's a time machine break through.


----------



## Dayvo (21 Nov 2016)

giant man said:


> I think he's young and he needs to grow up some. His confident but arrogant attitude won't get him anywhere in the peloton.



Good prediction!


----------



## mr messy (21 Nov 2016)

Marmion said:


> I know, just spotted another one in Café. I reckon it's a time machine break through.


Or the beeb have signed up @screenman as the new Dr Who......


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Nov 2016)

Marmion said:


> Holy 9-year-thread-resurrection batman!


There's even a post from that ne'er do gooder Noodley.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Nov 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> There's even a post from that ne'er do gooder Noodley.


The nobber


----------



## Buddfox (21 Nov 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> There's even a post from that ne'er do gooder Noodley.



Whatever happened to them?!


----------



## Dayvo (21 Nov 2016)

mr messy said:


> Or the beeb have signed up @screenman as the new Dr Who......





deptfordmarmoset said:


> There's even a post from that ne'er do gooder Noodley.



Noodley seemed to have quite a few incarnations, too! 

Look familiar?


----------



## marshmella (21 Nov 2016)

I've just had to blow the dust off my phone


----------



## DRM (22 Nov 2016)

OMG cyclehat is better than supervet at resurrecting long dead things just lately!


----------



## rich p (22 Nov 2016)

so-what-really-happened-to-steve-austin?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Nov 2016)

rich p said:


> so-what-really-happened-to-steve-austin?


Last seen "in Fuertaventura and its HOT HOT HOT!!!" - maybe he frazzled his circuits?


----------



## rich p (22 Nov 2016)

and he said, "schleck has just put the hammer on contador"...

You young'uns probably don't remember the force of nature that was Andy Schleck...


----------



## Dogtrousers (22 Nov 2016)

rich p said:


> so-what-really-happened-to-steve-austin?


We can rebuild him. We have the technology.


----------



## screenman (22 Nov 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> We can rebuild him. We have the technology.



Not with today's exchange rate.


----------



## Dayvo (22 Nov 2016)

rich p said:


> so-what-really-happened-to-steve-austin?



Did they rebuild him - again?


----------



## CaadX (22 Nov 2016)

rich p said:


> and he said, "schleck has just put the hammer on contador"...
> 
> You young'uns probably don't remember the force of nature that was Andy Schleck...


Watch out a young'un don't pop up an BITE YERS !


----------



## rich p (22 Nov 2016)

CaadX said:


> Watch out a young'un don't pop up an BITE YERS !


Young????


----------



## CaadX (22 Nov 2016)

rich p said:


> Young????





rich p said:


> Young????


Of course.


----------



## CaadX (23 Nov 2016)

I see Lardyarse still spends his life on the sofa !


----------



## winjim (23 Nov 2016)

turbo tim said:


> This is whatDavid Millar had to say in his race diary:
> 
> 
> 
> From: http://www.bicycling.com/tourdefrance/article/0,6802,s1-7-123-16245-1,00.html


Interesting contrast with this year's tour, where he "went scientific", riding to a power meter on the mountain stages to avoid the cut.


----------

